# One-on-One with James Jones..from Suns.com



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Very interesting interview. Jones' nick name is J.R, not JJ and he will be wearing 22. Of course there's more stuff.

http://aol.nba.com/suns/news/jonesqa_050825.html
















> One-on-One with James Jones
> 
> 
> By Steven J. Koek, Suns.com
> ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice read, seems like a good kid. I dont like the number 22 though its a football number to me. Anyone know when the press conferance is going to be for JR and Diaw?


----------

